# New 2005 25rss



## tyson napper (Jul 27, 2005)

I really like my outback but the water leaks I have had are...... really making me not to like this trailer. Frist water leak in the bathroom wall cold line insert in wrom=ng and not tight. Then outside wash / cooking station leaking no seal in it. Last water leaking at fridge corner, black hose not in place. My floor at wall is stained , with white circle anyway of removing it. thanks


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Very sorry about the leaks. When my camper was new and I was playing with it daily, I located and tightened every fitting, screw, hose, cap, wire, etc. I know that is little use to you now.

You have a great camper. Get it set up right and go camping!

Randy


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

Bummer









It actually sounds like your dealer didn't do you any favors during the PDI. The black fridge tube, is something they should have known about, and if the trailer wasn't winterized they should have tested it beofre you showed up.

Like Randy said, is won't hurt to go thru and tighten everything up. Sorry can't help about the stain, should be covered under warranty if you can't remove it.

Hope this is the end of your troubles


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

tyson napper said:


> I really like my outback but the water leaks I have had are...... really making me not to like this trailer. Frist water leak in the bathroom wall cold line insert in wrom=ng and not tight. Then outside wash / cooking station leaking no seal in it. Last water leaking at fridge corner, black hose not in place. My floor at wall is stained , with white circle anyway of removing it. thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you mind telling us which dealer did not appropriately PDI ???
( I'm currently shopping for my new Outback )


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I had some leaks when mine was new. Don't give up hope. Some things just squeak by during manufacture/dealer/PDI's. OUTBACK has a good warranty, and has stood by their product pretty well. Most leaks are easily fixed. One of mine required major work/remodification. (dealer) In the end, I was leak-free.

I understand your pain. The very next day I brought my trailer home from the lot, my floor vents were FULL of water from the rain. Talk about SHOCK! (defective door seal) It took 3-4 visits to the service dept to get it all fixed RIGHT. I was not a HAPPY CAMPER. In the end, they fixed the problem and I was happy once again.

My advice? Let them fix it to YOUR specifications, and relax. All will be good in the end. You will ONCE AGAIN,







your OUTBACK!

Hang in there!


----------

